# Occupaz. CPU molto alta dopo stampa e spegnimento stampante

## redpill

La faccenda è un po' complicata ma tento di semplificare: 

Ho una stampante Brother HL-2040 collegata alla LPT1 del mio Gentoo server, è condivisa tramite Cups e Samba nella rete casalinga da cui accedo sia da macchine Linux che Windows.

Ora, da quando ho installato il kernel gentoo-sources 2.6.31-r10, dopo avere stampato anche solo una pagina, spengo la stampante e l'occupazione della CPU mi schizza alle stelle. Così che da un sistema fondamentalmente scarico e reattivo mi ritrovo un macigno appesantito in cui anche le operazioni più semplici richiedono tempi molto lunghi.

Controllando con htop l'occupazione CPU mi sono accorto che ad aumentare è il kernel time che normalmente è rappresentato da un paio di barrette al massimo e che ora occupa mezzo grafico.

Suppongo che in qualche modo il kernel tenti di contattare insistentemente la stampante che non essendo accesa non risponde.

La versione di CUPS è la 1.3.11-r1 e la versione di SAMBA è 3.0.37 e il kernel è Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 Fri Mar 12 12:24:50 CET 2010 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux.Last edited by redpill on Tue Mar 23, 2010 12:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

per avere informazioni più dettagliate sull'uso della cpu installati htop, tienilo acceso e verifica chi è causa di questo male

----------

## redpill

 *Peach wrote:*   

> per avere informazioni più dettagliate sull'uso della cpu installati htop, tienilo acceso e verifica chi è causa di questo male

 

Stò già usando htop, e tutti i processi consumano più CPU dopo lo spegnimento della stampante.

Htop stesso che in condizioni normali occupa tra lo 0,5% e l'1% dopo supera il 5%, ho provato anche ad arrestare cupsd e smbd ma non cambia nulla, fino a quando non riaccendo la stampante l'occupazione CPU non scende.

Sto pensando che sia un problema di kernel: aspetto che il 2.6.32 sia dichiarato stable e provo con quello; però se avete altre idee per ulteriori test da fare nel frattempo non siate timidi...   :Wink: 

----------

